# Musik für Spiel wo downloaden?



## mina88 (1. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte für ein  Tycoon Spiel, das programmiert wird Hintergrundmusik und Soundeffekte.
Weiß jemand wo ich passende Dateien runterladen kann? Diese sollten frei  verfügbar und verwendbar sein.


Gruß


----------



## TheKing (1. Jul 2010)

Also, für explosionen...etc verwende ich:

Soundsnap.com: High Quality Sound Effects and Loops

und

SoundJay.com - Free Sound Effects


Beim zweiten findest du auch eine Kategorie "Background". Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei.


----------



## mina88 (1. Jul 2010)

dankeschön,

hab auf der zweiten Seite einige Sounds gefunden, die fürs Spiel ganz nützlich sind.
Auf der ersten Seite habe ich zwar was passendes für den Background gefunden, aber leider nicht zum kostenlosen Download.
Vielleicht noch Tips?


----------



## TheKing (1. Jul 2010)

Absolute Sound Effects Archive

Flash Kit, A Flash Developer Resource for Macromedia Flash 8 and MX Tutorials SWF FLA images clipart Sounds WAVS Animations Help and Support

FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds


Von der 3. Seite hab ich die meisten Töne für meine Games.


----------



## Steev (2. Jul 2010)

Wenn ich Musik brauche dann spiele ich mir selbst was über das Keyboard ein. Für komplexere Geschichten kann man sich das ganze mit LMMS zusammenmixen. Das hat den vorteil dass man
1. alle Rechte an dem Sound hat
2. die Qualität, und die Spähre individuell auf sein Spiel anpassen kann

Für Sound-Effekte mache ich meist audio-Mittschnitte bei Filmen und schneide mir dann die entsprechenden sounds raus und bearbeite sie so lange, bis ich zufrieden bin...

Gruß
Steev


----------



## hemeroc (2. Jul 2010)

Effekte:
freesound :: home page
Free Sound Clips | SoundBible.com

Musik:
Freier und kostenloser Musikdownload - Jamendo
Auf Jamendo kostet die Musik für die Verwertung in Spielen etwas deshalb schreibe ich immer die Künstler selbst an, (Auf Jamendo sind die Künstler die Recheinhaber!) in den meisten Fällen habe ich positive Zusagen bekommen.

Das Sowohl bei der Musik als auch bei den Effekten immer der Originalautor erwähnt wird ist wohl Ehrensache ^^

LG Hemeroc


----------



## Cola_Colin (6. Jul 2010)

Newgrounds.com &mdash; Audio Portal


----------



## djsys (18. Apr 2018)

Probieren Sie diese Websites aus : https://opengameart.org/art-search?keys=sounds ;  https://www.lucidsamples.com/free-sample-packs/181-free-sound-effects-sfx-pack.html


----------

